# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Vipera latastei o víbora hocicuda.

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros, la semana pasada al atardecer en un recorrido por la Sierra Norte de Sevilla tuve un encuentro con una víbora, al principio no tenía la certeza, pero a la vez que me iba acercado pude comprobar  su correspondiente hocico y su  característico zig-zag  o cadeneta más oscura  sobre su dorsal.







En esta época empiezan a buscar sitios como agujeros de roedores para pasar el invierno.

Saludos, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (09-nov-2013)

----------


## Calima

Hola Francisco:
La forma de cuerno en el hocico hace a esta víbora inconfundible.
Lo que es una pena es que no se vea en las fotos la forma alargada de la pupila que es una de las características de las víboras. Pero lo que está claro es que no hay que jugársela para sacar una foto de ese tipo.

Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

El caso es que es bonita, la puñetera

----------


## frfmfrfm

Calima tienes razón, te puedo decir que están hechas con el móvil y la última foto esta realizada bastante cerca algunas veces pensaba que me podía saltar, veo todos los años unas pocas y cada vez estoy perdiendo más el miedo, creo que ya en la estación que entramos no voy a ver ninguna más.
De todas manera seguiré tu consejo.
Saludos, Francisco.

----------


## HUESITO

Buenos dias Francisco, una pregunta. ¿Cuan peligrosa puede ser la mordedura-picadura de esta especie?.
Por otra parte, parece que es una especie comun en las sierras de andalucia y en España.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

En la Wiki ponen lo siguiente:




> La *víbora hocicuda* o *víbora de Lataste* (_Vipera latasti_ o _Vipera latastei_) es una especie de víbora presente en la Península Ibérica y en el norte del Magreb. Puede alcanzar los 70 cm de longitud.5 Es la víbora más frecuente en la Península Ibérica, abarca todo el territorio a excepción del extremo norte y los Pirineos.
> Es la que cuenta con el veneno menos tóxico de las tres presentes en España, y aunque su mordedura no es mortal, se precisa de asistencia sanitaria para un tratamiento adecuado, y si fuese realmente necesario, la aplicación de un suero antiofídico.5


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vipera_latastei

----------


## frfmfrfm

Huesito te comento, en los cursos de primeros auxilios que he dado hemos hecho esa misma pregunta ya que nuestra labor es en  la sierra. Yo he sacado en claro, lo primero es intentar saber de que especie es, te van a preguntar en el hospital, segundo tranquilizar a la persona, mueren menos de un 2% cualquier estadística de trafico supera con creces las muertes además no beneficia para nada ya que acelera el riego sanguíneo, el veneno tampoco mata inmediatamente necesitaría por lo menos 48 horas, lo importante es llegar a un hospital para seguir la evolución del paciente.

Sobre torniquete hay controversia y con respecto al antídoto nosotros lo hemos pedido pero también tiene sus riesgos.
Espero que te sirva para aclararte un poco más.

Un saludo,Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (09-nov-2013)

----------


## F. Lázaro

De esto también algo sé por los cursos y demás.

Los torniquetes están totalmente contraindicados ya sean en mordeduras o en hemorragias, salvo que la hemorragia sea tan grande que sea imposible de reducir por compresión y o le haces el torniquete o se desangra al minuto.

Efectivamente en España se dispone del suero antivíbora pero tan sólo se usa en casos muy graves y siempre por personal médico especializado. El uso de este suero conlleva grandes riesgos para el paciente, sólo con el suero le puedes provocar la muerte por shock anafiláctico... por eso no se suele dar el suero como medida preventiva en ningún centro y tan sólo se usa en hospitales en casos muy graves.

Por otra parte con respecto a la peligrosidad de las víboras peninsulares... son más o menos similares, algunas tienen venenos más fuertes pero a cambio otras inyectan más cantidad de veneno. En http://www.viborasdelapeninsulaiberica.com/ dan los siguientes valores de DL50:

Áspid: 4,6 a 20,1 mg.
Senoae: 6,9 a 9,9 mg.
Hocicuda: 20 mg a 30 mg.

De esos datos se deduce que la áspid y la senoae tienen los venenos más fuertes, destacando la subespecie _Vipera aspis zinnikeri_ existente en los Pirineos. Por contra la más "débil" en cuanto a toxicidad es la _Vipera latastei gaditana_ presente en el SO peninsular. De todas formas como he dicho antes, las hocicudas inyectan más cantidad de veneno por lo que al fin y al cabo la peligrosidad es más o menos pareja, aunque la áspid teóricamente es la más "potente" por decirlo así.




> con respecto al antídoto nosotros lo hemos pedido pero también tiene sus riesgos.


Dudo que os lo den, lo primero porque es muy peligroso usar ese suero no siendo médico, y lo segundo... vale una pastón cada vial de suero.

----------

HUESITO (09-nov-2013)

----------


## ben-amar Jr

que buenas fotos, una pasadade verdad gracias por las fotos

----------

frfmfrfm (09-nov-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros parece que las víboras están bastantes activas, subo una más de la semana pasada.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

aberroncho (10-nov-2013),Azuer (11-nov-2013),F. Lázaro (11-nov-2013),HUESITO (11-nov-2013),Los terrines (10-nov-2013),sergi1907 (10-nov-2013)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Con estos cambios tan bruscos de tiempo las bichas ya no sabrán ni que hacer, si salir, si refugiarse, o qué...

----------


## HUESITO

> Con estos cambios tan bruscos de tiempo las bichas ya no sabrán ni que hacer, si salir, si refugiarse, o qué...


Tranquilo, no recuerdas la serie "V", las bichas acabaran tomando tapitas y cañitas en los chiringuitos como no cambie el tiempo en el sur.
Saludos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros esta semana he encontrado una culebra atropellada en la carretera por sus características pienso que es una víbora, he cogido un trozo de piel para examinarlo y esto es lo que he observado.







Las escamas les sirven para evitar la pérdida de calor y para disminuir la fricción con el suelo.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

ben-amar (03-dic-2013),F. Lázaro (03-dic-2013),Los terrines (03-dic-2013)

----------


## ben-amar

La naturaleza,que es sabia

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros estas ultimas fotos están pasadas bajo el micro, espero que os gusten.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

